# Urdu: تم سے الفت کے تقاضے



## Alfaaz

*Background:* From the poem تم سے الفت کے تقاضے نہ نبہاہے جاتے، ورنہ ہمکو بھی تمنا تھی کہ چاہے جاتے by Shaan-ul-Haqq Haqqi...? (might have spelling or word errors, as copied from online source)

ہم بھی کیوں دہر کی رفتار سے ہوتے پامال 
ہم بھی ہر لغزش مستی کو سراہے جاتے 

ہے تیرے فتنہ رفتار کا شہرہ کیا کیا 
گرچہ دیکھا نہ کسی نے سرِ رہ جاتے

*Question:* How could the verses above be translated into English (or in other words, what do the lines above mean)?

_Attempt: 
Why should we also have been crushed/destroyed/deteriorated by the speed of times/the world?
We too should have kept supporting every vibration of intoxication
What great fame there is of your speed's seduction/evil/calamity
However no one saw (you) walking on the path 
_


----------



## marrish

There are some spelling faults, indeed. 

 نبہاہے -> نبھائے
شہرہ -> شاہراہ یا شہراہ

Which words you have really difficulty with?


----------



## Alfaaz

> Which words you have really difficulty with?


I guess the trouble is more with interpreting the words together ---> the phrases: 
دہر کی رفتار سے ہوتے پامال Would dahr mean times or world...........? Would paamaal mean "paon ke neeche ronda hua" or "tabah kiya gaya"...........?
ہر لغزش مستی Similarly laghzish and masti have many different meanings and connotations.....intoxication/craze/spiritual wajd or junoon ki kaifiyat.......etc.

شہرہ is given here as: 


> چرچا، دھوم دھام، عموماً اچھے معنوں میں شہرت کی جگہ۔


----------



## marrish

You see, poetry is by nature multifaceted and it leaves room for different understandings and interpretations. I don't think we will be allowed to discuss it here. 

Thank you for pointing out shuhrah, I wasn't familiar with this word but my interpretation of the poem led me to state it was a typo!

paamaal- it is both, it is actually the same, please look for an idiomatic expression in English.

I'd translate laGhzish here as spasms.


----------



## UrduMedium

marrish said:


> There are some spelling faults, indeed.
> 
> نبہاہے -> نبھائے
> شہرہ -> شاہراہ یا شہراہ
> 
> Which words you have really difficulty with?


I would think _nibaahe_ is preferable to _nibhaa'e_. Also just confirmed on youtube that's how Naheed Akhtar sang it as well.


----------



## UrduMedium

Alfaaz said:


> *Background:* From the poem تم سے الفت کے تقاضے نہ نبہاہے جاتے، ورنہ ہمکو بھی تمنا تھی کہ چاہے جاتے by Shaan-ul-Haqq Haqqi...? (might have spelling or word errors, as copied from online source)
> 
> ہم بھی کیوں دہر کی رفتار سے ہوتے پامال
> ہم بھی ہر لغزش مستی کو سراہے جاتے
> 
> ہے تیرے فتنہ رفتار کا شہرہ کیا کیا
> گرچہ دیکھا نہ کسی نے سرِ رہ جاتے
> 
> *Question:* How could the verses above be translated into English (or in other words, what do the lines above mean)?
> 
> _Attempt:
> Why should we also have been crushed/destroyed/deteriorated by the speed of times/the world?
> We too should have kept supporting every vibration of intoxication
> What great fame there is of your speed's seduction/evil/calamity
> However no one saw (you) walking on the path
> _


٘
My suggestions by word (in context) ...

dahr - time (or _the_ time, as in the entity of time)
pamaal - run over
laGhzish-i-masti - misstep/wayward move due to intoxication
fitnah - scandal
shuhrah - buzz
sar-i-rah/raah - street

Seems like the usage in the last _misra3_ is_ sar-i-raah_*e *(for rhyme), which is a curious/poetic form of _sar-i-raah_, it seems.


----------



## Qureshpor

Alfaaz said:


> ہم بھی کیوں دہر کی رفتار سے ہوتے پامال
> ہم بھی ہر لغزش مستی کو سراہے جاتے
> 
> ہے تیرے فتنہ رفتار کا شہرہ کیا کیا
> گرچہ دیکھا نہ کسی نے سرِ رہ جاتے
> 
> *Question:* How could the verses above be translated into English (or in other words, what do the lines above mean)?



How cruel that we have been trampled by these vicissitudes of time
When our every slip in drunkenness should have been appreciated?
For the mischief in your pace you have a reputation, that is sublime 
Even though you have managed to walk along the lanes unnoticed!

I hope you are not using and abusing us by getting us to do your Urdu literature homework!!


----------



## Alfaaz

> How cruel that we have been trampled by these vicissitudes of time
> When our every slip in drunkenness should have been appreciated?
> For the mischief in your pace you have a reputation, that is sublime
> Even though you have managed to walk along the lanes unnoticed!


Thanks for the great translation! It makes more sense now...



> I hope you are not using and abusing us by getting us to do your Urdu literature homework!!


 Fear not QP SaaHib! I ask these questions purely out of interest in the Urdu language, its literature/poetry, etc.


----------



## 99sobi

Hi - hope I'm allowed to revive an old thread.

How does one go about translating the second line of the first sher:

تم سے الفت کے تقاضے نہ نباھے جاتے
ورنہ ہم کو بھی تمنا تھی کہ چاہے جاتے

You were unable to fulfil the demands of love
Otherwise I had the desire that ... [they be fulfilled?]

Slightly confused by how to translate the چاہے جاتے.

Any guidance would be much appreciated!


----------



## aevynn

99sobi said:


> How does one go about translating the second line of the first sher:
> 
> تم سے الفت کے تقاضے نہ نباھے جاتے
> ورنہ ہم کو بھی تمنا تھی کہ چاہے جاتے
> 
> You were unable to fulfil the demands of love
> Otherwise I had the desire that ... [they be fulfilled?]
> 
> Slightly confused by how to translate the چاہے جاتے.
> 
> Any guidance would be much appreciated!


Something like, "Otherwise I too had the desire to be wanted." The "chaahe jaate" is a counterfactual passive.


----------



## Qureshpor

99sobi said:


> Hi - hope I'm allowed to revive an old thread.
> 
> How does one go about translating the second line of the first sher:
> 
> تم سے الفت کے تقاضے نہ نباھے جاتے
> ورنہ ہم کو بھی تمنا تھی کہ چاہے جاتے
> 
> You were unable to fulfil the demands of love
> Otherwise I had the desire that ... [they be fulfilled?]
> 
> Slightly confused by how to translate the چاہے جاتے.
> 
> Any guidance would be much appreciated!


You could not live up to the dictates of love
Otherwise, I too had the desire to be loved


----------



## Qureshpor

marrish said:


> نبہاہے -> نبھائے


وہ جو ہم میں تم میں قرار تھا تمہیں یاد ہو کہ نہ یاد ہو
وہی یعنی وعدہ نباہ کا تمہیں یاد ہو کہ نہ یاد ہو

سنو ذکر ہے کئی سال کا کہ کیا اک آپ نے وعدہ تھا
سو نباہنے کا تو ذکر کیا تمہیں یاد ہو کہ نہ یاد ہو

نباہنا اور نبھانا ہر دو درست ہیں لیکن غزل میں فعل نباہنا ہی استعمال ہؤا ہے۔​


----------



## Qureshpor

Alfaaz said:


> ہے تیرے فتنہ رفتار کا شہرہ کیا کیا
> گرچہ دیکھا نہ کسی نے سرِ رہ جاتے


ہے تیرے فتنۂ رفتار کا شہرہ کیا کیا
گر چہ دیکھا نہ کسی نے سرِ راہے جاتے


----------



## Qureshpor

UrduMedium said:


> Seems like the usage in the last _misra3_ is_ sar-i-raah_*e *(for rhyme), which is a curious/poetic form of _sar-i-raah_, it seems.


No, it is not a "curious/poetic form" but it translates as "کسی راہ پر"


----------



## Alfaaz

Thanks to everyone for all of the contributions.


----------



## Qureshpor

Alfaaz said:


> Thanks to everyone for all of the contributions.


You are welcome even if the gratitude has been offered after 10 years!


----------

